# I think i might be outta my league...help



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

So I have been doing residential homes for a few years, some commercial EPDM, keep it under 100 square, done condos etc....but now i have to bid on a 168 square barn, its one of those round ones, a horse arena i guess, all the plywood is delaminates, and there is one layer of asphalt, 16 skylights that are 3 ft by 6 ft, and did i mention it is standing seam that is currently on top of the shingles and ply. 
The skylights are currently the same grain as the standing seam, yet they are ruined and she wants shingles now
so, what should i charge per square rip roof plywoof on this thing?
and any ideas on where to get the skylights like velux that are really big, but not those domed pieces of crap?
168 square, all ply, remove 1 layer asphalt, one layer standing seam, any ideas?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Charging by the square is very tricky especially on a weirdo job like this one... read this: http://hangupthebelt.com/2011/how-much-should-i-charge-for/ 

Basically my advice in short, know how much you need per day. Multiply by your best guess at the number of days = sale price. 

Velux makes good skylights. Their FCM may work. 70" or 72" max I think. call their 800 number, they are very helpful.


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

*thanks*

i appreciate that, was a good read, i am sooo green, i wold love to run some numbers by ya, i dont want to be too cheap, i am really lost on my expenses, pay top dollar per square, yet my labor is minimum, just wanna be in the middle...is 75 per guy per hour avaerage??? 
I market myself well, i can easily sell, generate work really good, interweb is my thing, i am just afraid i am gonna get in over my head, phone rings and many estimates for tomorrow......


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't guess on your numbers. If you don't have an accountant and a lawyer that you trust you need to get one. Your accountant will be able to tell you your hourly/daily rate. He'll be able to break it down what your burdens are, what % of markup those burdens will be, he'll let you know your daily overhead and everything. 

I'd be happy to try to help, but I'm not an accountant.


----------

